# That 1 Photo you Love.



## davobmx (Oct 20, 2013)

See how this goes.
Thought I would start a thread for that one photo you just love. I took this about 10 months ago and still love it even though I can't find the original resolution copy I got this back off Facebook.





These are my 2 oldest carpets, the first time I had them outside together taking 100 photos and just got lucky with this one.


----------



## littlemay (Oct 20, 2013)

Cracker photo!

This is probably my favourite pic of my boy


----------



## Darijo (Oct 20, 2013)

Here's a close up shot

View attachment 299011


----------



## cement (Oct 20, 2013)

similar


----------



## RSPcrazy (Oct 20, 2013)

Plenty of you would have seen this photo before, but I don't care, I love it.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 20, 2013)

Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## saintanger (Oct 20, 2013)

my favourite dragon pic



my favourite snake pic


----------



## Djbowker (Oct 20, 2013)

Having a stretch 

Sorry for the upside down photo!


----------



## thomasssss (Oct 21, 2013)

still has to be my favourite


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 21, 2013)

My favourite is this one. 
I don't know why. She just looks so cute lol.


----------



## Jimie (Oct 21, 2013)

that pic says here i am love me
no serious that is realy cute


----------



## ash1997 (Oct 21, 2013)

thats the look i give my mum when i want something....


----------



## KaotikJezta (Oct 21, 2013)

Who couldn't love this face:


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 21, 2013)

This 1 will always be my favorite, she just looks so statuesque.  .......................................Ron


----------



## PieBald (Oct 21, 2013)

I have always loved this photo of my Bredli hatchling.


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 21, 2013)

This is one of my favourite photos, unfortunately it is tight on the top and cutting off the bottom but it is full frame directly from the camera so can't do anything about it.

The thread never specified reptiles


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 21, 2013)

Some good photos there people , here is one of my favourites.


----------



## The_Geeza (Oct 21, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Some good photos there people , here is one of my favourites.


What an ugly snake ( can I purchase of ya ? )


----------



## wildthings (Oct 21, 2013)

This is my fav for the moment, I love the little droplet of water and if you look closely you can see the forks of his tongue in it.


----------



## DisturbedDave (Oct 21, 2013)

crocodile_dan said:


> This is one of my favourite photos, unfortunately it is tight on the top and cutting off the bottom but it is full frame directly from the camera so can't do anything about it.
> 
> The thread never specified reptiles




Amazing photo Dan! I would imagine this one is already blown up and framed? If not, do it!


----------



## snakefreak16 (Oct 21, 2013)

its got to be this one


----------



## Wild~Touch (Oct 21, 2013)

I bred this boy


----------



## Klaery (Oct 21, 2013)

This is my favourite image simply because it was the result of a lot of work. It means alot to me.


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 21, 2013)

This one's my favourite picture of my girl Jinxy when she was little


----------



## crocodile_dan (Oct 21, 2013)

DisturbedDave said:


> Amazing photo Dan! I would imagine this one is already blown up and framed? If not, do it!



Thanks, it has been printed as a 12x18 but yet to be framed along with a few others including a 12x36 of the eyes of a tiger I worked with.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 21, 2013)

My favourites from the the new dslr, couldn't decide between the two sorry.


----------



## Red-Ink (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## meako (Oct 21, 2013)

Hair by Fleur the Spotted Python


----------



## davobmx (Oct 21, 2013)

snakefreak16 said:


> View attachment 299035
> its got to be this one



Awesome photo, looks so intrigued with the grass.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Oct 21, 2013)

I didnt see "Reptile Specific" My boy benson <3


----------



## bredli (Oct 21, 2013)

I like this recent shot. Taken by a mate, O one of my diamonds.

I like his mustache haha.


----------



## davobmx (Oct 21, 2013)

Ellannn said:


> My favourite is this one.
> I don't know why. She just looks so cute lol.



Haha sick photo reminds me of this for some reason. ( if it's a boy)


----------



## kankryb (Oct 21, 2013)

This is a bit old but one of my best


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 21, 2013)

kankryb said:


> This is a bit old but one of my best


Great photo, what is this?


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 21, 2013)

The roughy wins it out of the two for me 


Is your top lip going to support it?


----------



## dintony (Oct 22, 2013)

This is one of my very best favourites  Taken a few years ago now.


----------



## kankryb (Oct 22, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Great photo, what is this?


Its a male New Caledonian crested gecko 
Rhacodactylus ciliatus


----------



## caliherp (Oct 22, 2013)

kankryb said:


> Its a male New Caledonian crested gecko
> Rhacodactylus ciliatus



They recently split up the genus. There new Latin name is Correlophus ciliatus. Great picture by the way.

I will get a couple of my faves up in a few. I would really like to know what type of cameras everyone is using as well as lenses and other equipment to take these amazing photos.


----------



## kankryb (Oct 22, 2013)

caliherp said:


> They recently split up the genus. There new Latin name is Correlophus ciliatus. Great picture by the way.
> 
> I will get a couple of my faves up in a few. I would really like to know what type of cameras everyone is using as well as lenses and other equipment to take these amazing photos.


If I use the new name most people dont know what I mean 
I use a compact camera with 10 times opt. zoom


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 22, 2013)

I have a few sorry


----------



## Skitzmixer (Oct 22, 2013)

Couldn't decide, so these 4 are my favourites that I always seem to look at.


----------



## DaReptileBoy (Oct 22, 2013)

Skitzmixer said:


> View attachment 299083
> View attachment 299084
> View attachment 299085
> View attachment 299086
> ...


nice dragons


----------



## Chrissss (Oct 22, 2013)

*I do think he's pretty adorable*

I do think he's pretty adorable..


----------



## JM1982 (Oct 22, 2013)

Obviously my favorite, hence why its my avatar! (My bredli around 5months old)


----------



## hector (Oct 22, 2013)

My Rosenberg with a big smile.


----------



## Amynickid (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## NickGeee (Oct 22, 2013)

Afew of my favorite 








Hehe...


----------



## Skippii (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmm.. I don't really have 1 single favourite picture of anything, but here are a couple recent ones I quite like:

Floyd:





Sierra:





Random spider I rescued from the kitchen sink:










x


----------



## Becceles (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## hayden123113 (Oct 22, 2013)

a Recent one of my new olive


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 22, 2013)

I absolutely love that pic of Sierra your snake Skippii, great picture!


----------



## 5potted (Oct 22, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> This 1 will always be my favorite, she just looks so statuesque.  .......................................Ron



my little one held in that position today as if begging me to take a photo.




but my all time favourite is this green, always find him in the most peculiar poses


----------



## Reptiles101 (Oct 22, 2013)

5potted your green tree pythons are spectacular, especially the second pic of him in that position.


----------



## 5potted (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks Reptiles101. There's a lot of character in that one  I can't help myself but posting another


----------



## borntobnude (Oct 22, 2013)

View attachment 299136
View attachment 299138
She was the reason I got back into herps , but has recently become one 
cold blooded and strikes with no cause , brumates but comes out as cranky as she started and will run away and hide under a rock at the click of a finger 
sorry but I feel like poo and am not a happy nudie at the moment


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 22, 2013)

My Coastal, looks positively evil !!


----------



## Skippii (Oct 22, 2013)

5potted said:


> my little one held in that position today as if begging me to take a photo.



My Floyd goes into this kind of position all the time, just about every time I take him outside. He usually holds it for about 5 minutes, only moving his head slightly to peer around. there was one time he was at it for about 20 minutes with almost no movement. He's a strange one, that one.

Absolutely gorgeous pythons you've got  I've never had my eye on a GTP personally, but these pictures actually make me a little jealous.


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 22, 2013)

Skippii said:


> Hmm.. I don't really have 1 single favourite picture of anything, but here are a couple recent ones I quite like:
> 
> Floyd:
> 
> ...



Love those Pics Skippii especially the close up of the Opisthoncus _ ............................Ron_


----------



## Trikky18 (Oct 22, 2013)

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 22, 2013)

Trikky18 said:


> Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk



Very nice Coastal, looks almost identical to the father of my big girl, where did he/she originate.  ..................................Ron


----------



## Trikky18 (Oct 22, 2013)

I love the patterns 

Sent from my GT-I9300T using Tapatalk


----------



## jordan95 (Oct 22, 2013)

There can never be just one favourite!
View attachment 299152

View attachment 299151

View attachment 299153

View attachment 299154

View attachment 299150


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 23, 2013)

only 1? hard to choose


----------



## thesilverbeast (Oct 23, 2013)

I can't pick just one but here are a few of my favourites that I've taken... 














These next two are together, but in the same event...


----------



## davobmx (Oct 23, 2013)

Cause everyone else is. I'm still searching for a particular photo but in the mean time this is the first day I got this guy home and before he thought he was boss.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Oct 23, 2013)

I love this pic, his head reminds me of the transformers symbol

*Don't free handle elapids ect ect*


----------



## ronhalling (Oct 23, 2013)

DaReptileBoy said:


> nice dragons



Loving the blue in that Beardie, is it Locale specific or is the blue a result of line breeding  ...........................Ron


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Oct 23, 2013)

My new little man just looking handsome.


----------



## davobmx (Oct 23, 2013)

bigcatbeastess said:


> My new little man just looking handsome.


 awesome shot, what camera do you use.


----------



## RedFox (Oct 24, 2013)

There is a lot wrong with this photo, photography wise and it was just taken with a cheap point and shoot. I'm not sure if it is his 'expression' or my sentiment, but this is my favourite. This was the first photo I captured a tongue in that wasn't just a complete blur.


----------



## Ellannn (Oct 25, 2013)

RedFox said:


> There is a lot wrong with this photo, photography wise and it was just taken with a cheap point and shoot. I'm not sure if it is his 'expression' or my sentiment, but this is my favourite. This was the first photo I captured a tongue in that wasn't just a complete blur.



This photo is a really cute photo! His face looks super sweet!


----------



## caliherp (Oct 25, 2013)

Here are a couple of my favorites.


----------



## Vixen (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## slash89 (Oct 25, 2013)

*Cooper the Hypo Bredli*

One of my favourite pictures. I hope the upload works


----------



## Skitzmixer (Oct 25, 2013)

ronhalling said:


> Loving the blue in that Beardie, is it Locale specific or is the blue a result of line breeding  ...........................Ron



Sorry didn't see this comment till just now, I'm not really sure to be honest. I've bred him a few times and I've only recently spoke to a customer and the blues come through on her male as well, just on the back, the same as mine. I'll try get a photo to compare them both..


----------



## dannydee (Oct 25, 2013)

Old photos but probably my best. Couldn't decide which one, so sorry about that.


----------



## JM1982 (Oct 25, 2013)

Great shots Dannydee.


----------



## dannydee (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks mate





JM1982 said:


> Great shots Dannydee.


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Oct 25, 2013)

one of my julatten jungle boys


----------



## Jazzz (Oct 26, 2013)

I love the photo through the tops of the redwoods in california but reptile related i cant get over my little amyaes face :3


----------



## viciousred (Oct 26, 2013)

Three of my Favorites. I couldn't decide lol

Just found this way old one I had forgotten about. Its My favorite of all


----------



## Kopeht (Oct 27, 2013)

My Corella and 11 month old Jungle (Few months younger n the last pic)


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Oct 27, 2013)

My male Wheatbelt stimmi absolutely love this picture of him & L.Levis pair


----------



## PedigreeDragons (Oct 27, 2013)

Love this pic of a beardies eye, photo taken by Peter Street, dragon owned by myself


----------



## getarealdog (Oct 27, 2013)

Native




Exotic


----------



## richoman_3 (Oct 27, 2013)

one of my big girls ..




phlogius sp. hann river strenuus by Nick Volpe, on Flickr


----------



## eipper (Oct 28, 2013)

Cannot be your favorite pic Nick your not in it!


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't really have a favourite, but these would be my favourites.
favourite close up

favourite one with me

Favourite of just her


----------



## davobmx (Oct 28, 2013)

Stoked this thread is going so well cheers guys.


----------



## bigcatbeastess (Oct 29, 2013)

davobmx said:


> awesome shot, what camera do you use.


 
I have an Olympus pen mini epm-2 camera, It's light and came with extra lenses. I use it for absolutely everything, poor things looking a bit beaten up now though.


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Some good photos there people , here is one of my favourites.


absolutely beautiful snake! so bright! is it a diamond?


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 29, 2013)

ellenwalter said:


> absolutely beautiful snake! so bright! is it a diamond?



Thanks, I love it too. It is a diamond cross coastal. Not a natural intergrade but a sub species cross. I am hoping to get my macro lens soon and get some good photos, this was taken on my iphone.


----------



## ellenwalter (Oct 29, 2013)

andynic07 said:


> Thanks, I live it too. It is a diamond cross coastal. Not a natural intergrade but a sub species cross. I am hoping to get my macro lens soon and get some good photos, this was taken on my iphone.



oh yeh. thought it mightve been crossed looked abit different to 100% diamonds. iphones actually take some awesome photos, they just gotta be focused. 

- - - Updated - - -


I just love this photo o my niece, Immy, holding my b&w jungle. I think he was like 2 or 3 months old then.


----------



## baker (Oct 30, 2013)

One of my favourite pictures at the moment.
Cheers Cameron


----------



## Skippii (Oct 31, 2013)

Om nom nom... (Had an oops with an egg, and decided to let Banjo have some)


----------



## markannab (Oct 31, 2013)

Relocated from a friend's garage.


----------



## andynic07 (Oct 31, 2013)

markannab said:


> Relocated from a friend's garage.
> 
> View attachment 299739
> View attachment 299740


Really nice snake, you should post the second on on the thread about close up head shots. Great photo mate.


----------



## markannab (Oct 31, 2013)

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## Lawra (Nov 1, 2013)

Not bad for a phone pic


----------



## Stuart (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## Brad26 (Nov 1, 2013)

this is so beautiful, well done on the photo. this could only be achieved with a dslr id assume, Im going to try the 100 photos with my new BHP soon  wish me luck lol.

- - - Updated - - -

perfect timing. lovely shot


----------



## junglelover01 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yeah, I had to pick one of each of a few of













my critters


----------



## PavandEve (Nov 3, 2013)

Not the best quality, as it was only off my phone, but it still makes me laugh. Best hair accessory, EVER!


----------



## Ellannn (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## Leasdraco (Nov 3, 2013)

One of my favourites...


----------



## harper1 (Nov 4, 2013)

Babies ♥


----------



## Schnecke (Nov 8, 2013)

My current favourite photo of Moose:





My Foster Cat (Since Found her Furever Home) Scarlett. WHAT A FACE for photo's. I just love these.


----------



## ssnakeboyy (Nov 8, 2013)

Few of my favourites...


----------



## Metaldad555666 (Nov 8, 2013)

View attachment 300223

I love how bright the red is


----------



## harper1 (Nov 8, 2013)

So cute this is what I just came home to I love the babies ♥


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 8, 2013)

Can't choose.


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 9, 2013)

View attachment 300253
This was the first time my daughter held a snake -- Yes I know what they are --to a 5 yr old it didn't matter ( and it was at a 4x4 show where the NSWNPWS were explaining to people about the dangers of illegal reptiles in Australia.

It was on our way home that she asked if she could have a snake . Now 10 yrs later we have just hatched our first clutch and snakes are the LAST thing on her mind :cry:


----------



## Unclewo-wo (Nov 9, 2013)

borntobnude said:


> have just hatched our first clutch and snakes are the LAST thing on her mind :cry:



Typical teenager. And the picture did not work


----------



## PythonLegs (Nov 9, 2013)

View attachment 300257


----------



## zeke (Nov 11, 2013)

Some of my favourites


----------



## zeke (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## calebs92 (Nov 11, 2013)

Couldnt decide oops


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 11, 2013)

Probably this one


----------



## Snowman (Nov 11, 2013)

moosenoose said:


> Probably this one



One of the few photos worthy of one of my precious "likes"


----------



## reptilezac (Nov 11, 2013)

took this today i like the tongue!
View attachment 300368


----------



## borntobnude (Nov 11, 2013)

the first one was at a 4x4 show and the 2nd was at lapa with "the Snake Man'"


----------



## MyMitchie (Nov 11, 2013)

Mitchie Moo.


----------



## dannydee (Nov 11, 2013)




----------



## ronhalling (Dec 13, 2013)

5potted said:


> my little one held in that position today as if begging me to take a photo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow "Spotted" i generally don't get very excited about GTP's but that first pic is a real cracker, thanks for sharing, i luv it.  .........................Ron

- - - Updated - - -



Amynickid said:


>



Gr8 shot Andy, beautiful pic of a beautiful snake  ...........................Ron

- - - Updated - - -



markannab said:


> Relocated from a friend's garage.
> 
> View attachment 299739
> View attachment 299740



Absolutely loving the eyes on that 1, almost hypnotic and very unusual.  ...............................Ron

- - - Updated - - -



dannydee said:


>



Oh Grandma what big teeth you have....stunning pic.  .............................Ron


----------



## xterra (Dec 13, 2013)

My favourite little turtle





Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## davies.ads (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Trimeresurus (Dec 18, 2013)




----------



## NickGeee (Dec 18, 2013)

A grasshopper lookin mighty fine




A few years ago I made friends with some shingles down at the grampians


----------



## OldestMagician (Dec 18, 2013)

Pinn was being very well behaved tonight haha


----------



## MathersD (Dec 19, 2013)

That is an amazing picture , helps when you have such a awesome subject , lol


----------



## steampunk (Dec 19, 2013)

Love this photo

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk


----------



## rodreagos (Dec 31, 2013)

heres my favourite it was a lucky shot


----------



## chris.w (Dec 31, 2013)

This pic of my two girls is a favourite of mine, now both 2.3m


----------



## davobmx (Mar 6, 2014)

I love this one just because it's the first wild carpet python I had ever seen let alone so chilled and to be able to hold him and relocate myself.


----------



## Django (Mar 6, 2014)

This is my Son with his pet Coastal. It's one of my all time favourite pics!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2014)

Lawra said:


> Not bad for a phone pic


I'm starting to wonder if you own any clothes other than PJs lol.


----------



## Damiieen (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Snakewoman (Mar 6, 2014)

Me and my favourite python Prince.



I can't pick just one photo.


----------



## tahnia666 (Mar 6, 2014)

This epically stunning copperhead he was so gorgeous





Sent from my HTC Velocity 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## critterguy (Mar 6, 2014)

Not all as good a detail as some people pics but some were taken way back on our 3.1mp and 7.1mp point and shoots cams with a manual mode, so fairly good for what we had. 
I resized them all down to 800pixels wide so as they would load on here easily, so they may have lost some quality from the originals, click on them a few times and then magnify to see alot more detail in the pic. 
I have way too many insect ones to decide from, so stuck to herp pics.

I miss seeing the couple of sp of dragons we got in our old places yard, here's a few of my favourites, especially the big little dragon casually sleeping on our fence, the one in the grass and lemon trees were camouflaged way better than they look in the pics and before the pics were taken.

Up really close and personal with a about 1.8m lace monitor at a wildlife sanctuary, the bud could have had my fingers and the camera if it decided to lunge, so some tense photos. 
I have more of it showing it a few metres away and then coming closer and closer until it was hugging the tree just below the metal sheet fence, it's head nearly at the top of it.

More pics from that sanctuary, love the one of the saltie looking back at me or someone next to me, gives me chills and the 2 shots of it launching upwards for the food, gets ready, then boom, launches.

The keelback shots are my wifes, they get them and a assortment of other wildlife wandering into their depo and sheds regularly from the surrounding bush and wetlands.

And finally 2 flowerpot blind snakes I caught for a couple of pics while out looking for centipedes and other inverts and yes they were blind snakes and not legless lizards, got a blurred pic of a tongue flick and it was forked and see the eyes in the pic of the head.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 6, 2014)

I have 2 fav pics .


----------



## Lawra (Mar 6, 2014)

Umbral said:


> I'm starting to wonder if you own any clothes other than PJs lol.



One should be thankful I'm wearing clothes at all!


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 6, 2014)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2014)

Lawra said:


> One should be thankful I'm wearing clothes at all!


Won't get any argument here lol...only because my wife may ban me from the site.


----------



## ryanbichel (Mar 6, 2014)

new to herping here are some frog pics from this arvo and the others are old but interesting


----------



## MissDangerous (Mar 6, 2014)

My Darwin hatchy loves books as a perch... Only when I'm trying to read though!


----------



## MrThumper (Mar 7, 2014)

MissDangerous said:


> My Darwin hatchy loves books as a perch... Only when I'm trying to read though!



Swordmage....great reading!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pythons Rule (Mar 7, 2014)

I have so many bubs I cant choose between just 1 photo.


----------



## ReptileMad_98 (Mar 7, 2014)

This photo I love


----------

